# Laser / Cirrus card



## heracles (18 Sep 2007)

My 15 year old son is a customer of Bank of Ireland and has a laser card.  He is travelling to the UK soon and wants to get a cirrus card so that he can withdraw cash from his account but the Bank has told him that he can't have one because he is under 18.  My 17 year old daughter got one from her bank with no problem! Anyone know what is the legal situation here?


----------



## HighFlier (18 Sep 2007)

Looked at AIB website. Dosen't say you have to be 18 but for Student Plus account with debit card  you need to be 3rd. level student so I guess at least 17.

Maybe that explains the difference.


----------



## asdfg (18 Sep 2007)

Be careful when using Bank of Ireland Cirrus. They charge approx 4% of the amount withdrawn


----------



## Perplexed (18 Sep 2007)

I'm surprised if anyone under 18 has a Cirrus Card. (I presume OP has typed Laser instead of 365 card as a Laser card incorporates Cirrus )

It's *illegal* to lend to anyone under 18 & seeing as you can overdraw on a Cirrus Card, because it's not online when abroad, it is not allowed to underage persons.

A cirrus card is a very expensive way of withdrawing cash when not in the Eurozone. There are charges of 3.5% for each tx min charge €3.15 & max (I think ) €17.50 when in a different currency area, with a BOI cirrus card. You can run up charges very quickly this way.

Hope this help to clarify.


----------



## Sn@kebite (15 Oct 2007)

Anyone know what the max spendature in one purchase on a (_AIB_) Maestro Laser Card is?


----------



## Gulliver (15 Oct 2007)

For a normal Laser it is about €1400, but any retailer may impose his own limit


----------



## Sn@kebite (15 Oct 2007)

Gulliver said:


> For a normal Laser it is about €1400, but any retailer may impose his own limit


Thanks Gulliver!


----------

